# Zoom option does not appear in my audio interface



## maximuss (May 25, 2020)

Hi, 

I am trying to share my playback by using zoom but I do not get the zoom to appear as an option in my audio interface as suggested in the attached article. 

I am using Cubase 7.5 l and Windows 10.

Does anybody know why?

Thank you


----------



## jbuhler (May 26, 2020)

maximuss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to share my playback by using zoom but I do not get the zoom to appear as an option in my audio interface as suggested in the attached article.
> 
> ...


You need to install the zoom audio device. At some point in setting up the audio for Zoom, Zoom automatically asks to do this, but I no longer recall where in the process that occurs. In any case try googling "install zoom audio device" and see if it yields anything useful.


----------

